# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS DSL-AC68VG VDSL VoIP modem Router

## spyridop

Ανοίγω το θέμα για το νέο μηχανάκι της ASUS, αν και δε φαίνεται να έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα στην Ελλάδα
https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-AC68VG/overview/
Συνοπτικά:
VDSL ως 300Mbps Downstream (υποστήριξη προφιλ 35b)AC2300 (600+1625 Mbps) με Beamforming και MU-MIMOΔυνατότητες VoIP με 2 θύρες RJ-11, base station για μέχρι 5 DECT ασύρματα τηλέφωνα, συνολικά μπορούν να καταχωρηθούν 10 λογαριασμοί SIPBroadcom chipset με διπύρηνο CPU στο 1GHz, 512MB μνήμη RAMGigabit Switch, USB 3.0 θύρα
Αναλυτικά Χαρακτηριστικά


Τιμές στη Γερμανία

----------


## babis3g

ναι καλο και καλα εκανες και ανοιξες θεμα για αυτο το μοντελο ... αν και broadcom δεν εχει ομως g.fast

----------


## spyridop

> ναι καλο και καλα εκανες και ανοιξες θεμα για αυτο το μοντελο ... αν και broadcom δεν εχει ομως g.fast


Ενώ το DSL-AC87VG υποστηρίζει g.fast Μπάμπη; Κι αν ναι, γιατί αυτή η διαφορά; Δεν έχουν το ίδιο xDSL chip?

----------


## babis3g

νομιζω ιδιο chipset ειναι, αν θυμαμαι καλα ... το CPU του dsl ac68vg ειναι BRCM63136RV

----------


## alexisnik199111

snr αλλαγη θα υποστηριζει?

----------


## babis3g

σε adsl μονο ... οχι vdsl (το ιδιο σαν τα αλλα broadcom)

----------


## alexisnik199111

καλα ναι vdsl δεν το χρειάζεσαι νομιζω. αντε να ερθει ελλαδα φαινεται φοβερο μηχανημα.

----------


## bill_hxf

Παιδιά, αγόρασα το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ καινούριο με 230 € (με αποστολή κούριερ, με απλή αποστολή  κόστιζε γύρω στα 220 €) από το γερμανικό amazon. Το χρησιμοποιώ σε γραμμή Cosmote - VDSL 100 με voip και με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις λειτουργούν όλα στην εντέλεια. Ο κύριος λόγος που το αγόρασα ήταν για να αντικαταστήσω το tp-link vr900v διότι είχε μεγάλα προβλήματα συμβατότητας με διάφορες συσκευές στη συχνότητα των 5 Gz του wi-fi. Με το συγκεκριμένο router δεν αντιμετώπισα προβλήματα στα 5Gz, όλες οι συσκευές συνδέθηκαν στα 5 Ghz ( στο κανάλι 36). Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος όχι μόνο από το γεγονός ότι όλες οι συσκευές συνδέονται αλλά και από το εύρος του WiFi, οι τέσσερεις κεραίες του μεταδίδουν πολύ μακριά το σήμα. Επίσης υποστηρίζει Super VDSL έως 300 Mbps ( VDSL protocol 35b), στη γειτονιά μου δεν είναι διαθέσιμο αλλά ξέρω ότι για τα επόμενα 4-5 χρόνια δε θα χρειαστώ καμία αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα!

----------


## spyridop

> Παιδιά, αγόρασα το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ καινούριο με 230 € (με αποστολή κούριερ, με απλή αποστολή  κόστιζε γύρω στα 220 €) από το γερμανικό amazon. Το χρησιμοποιώ σε γραμμή Cosmote - VDSL 100 με voip και με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις λειτουργούν όλα στην εντέλεια. Ο κύριος λόγος που το αγόρασα ήταν για να αντικαταστήσω το tp-link vr900v διότι είχε μεγάλα προβλήματα συμβατότητας με διάφορες συσκευές στη συχνότητα των 5 Gz του wi-fi. Με το συγκεκριμένο router δεν αντιμετώπισα προβλήματα στα 5Gz, όλες οι συσκευές συνδέθηκαν στα 5 Ghz ( στο κανάλι 36). Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος όχι μόνο από το γεγονός ότι όλες οι συσκευές συνδέονται αλλά και από το εύρος του WiFi, οι τέσσερεις κεραίες του μεταδίδουν πολύ μακριά το σήμα. Επίσης υποστηρίζει Super VDSL έως 300 Mbps ( VDSL protocol 35b), στη γειτονιά μου δεν είναι διαθέσιμο αλλά ξέρω ότι για τα επόμενα 4-5 χρόνια δε θα χρειαστώ καμία αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα!


Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες!
Έχει αναφερθεί το τελευταίο διάστημα ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν παρέχει τους κωδικούς της VoIP τηλεφωνίας, εσύ αλήθεια πως ρύθμισες την τηλεφωνία;
Επίσης, έχεις συνδέσει κάποια DECT συσκευή να μας γράψεις εντυπώσεις;

----------


## bill_hxf

Ο ΟΤΕ μου είχε δώσει τον κωδικό πριν ένα μήνα! Δεν ξέρω αν από τότε άλλαξαν πολιτική και δεν δίνουν πλέον τον κωδικό της voip τηλεφωνίας! Tί ακριβώς είναι οι dect συσκευές?  Προς το παρόν έχω συνδέσει το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο που είχα πριν και δουλεύει καλά, απλά αντί για τον ήχο που έχουμε συνηθίσει να ακούμε, ακούγεται ένα συνεχόμενο βουητό πριν καλέσουμε κάποιον αριθμό.

----------


## spyridop

> Ο ΟΤΕ μου είχε δώσει τον κωδικό πριν ένα μήνα! Δεν ξέρω αν από τότε άλλαξαν πολιτική και δεν δίνουν πλέον τον κωδικό της voip τηλεφωνίας! Tί ακριβώς είναι οι dect συσκευές?  Προς το παρόν έχω συνδέσει το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο που είχα πριν και δουλεύει καλά, απλά αντί για τον ήχο που έχουμε συνηθίσει να ακούμε, ακούγεται ένα συνεχόμενο βουητό πριν καλέσουμε κάποιον αριθμό.


Το DECT είναι το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο  :Smile:

----------


## bill_hxf

Δουλεύει μια χαρά και σε μεγάλη απόσταση από τη βάση του!!

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Παιδιά, αγόρασα το συγκεκριμένο ρούτερ καινούριο με 230 € (με αποστολή κούριερ, με απλή αποστολή  κόστιζε γύρω στα 220 €) από το γερμανικό amazon. Το χρησιμοποιώ σε γραμμή Cosmote - VDSL 100 με voip και με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις λειτουργούν όλα στην εντέλεια. Ο κύριος λόγος που το αγόρασα ήταν για να αντικαταστήσω το tp-link vr900v διότι είχε μεγάλα προβλήματα συμβατότητας με διάφορες συσκευές στη συχνότητα των 5 Gz του wi-fi. Με το συγκεκριμένο router δεν αντιμετώπισα προβλήματα στα 5Gz, όλες οι συσκευές συνδέθηκαν στα 5 Ghz ( στο κανάλι 36). Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος όχι μόνο από το γεγονός ότι όλες οι συσκευές συνδέονται αλλά και από το εύρος του WiFi, οι τέσσερεις κεραίες του μεταδίδουν πολύ μακριά το σήμα. Επίσης υποστηρίζει Super VDSL έως 300 Mbps ( VDSL protocol 35b), στη γειτονιά μου δεν είναι διαθέσιμο αλλά ξέρω ότι για τα επόμενα 4-5 χρόνια δε θα χρειαστώ καμία αναβάθμιση εξοπλισμού. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα!


μπορεις να ανεβασεις καποια φωτο του ρουτερ και επισης απο το μενου ρυθμισεων του?ευχαριστω.

----------


## spyridop

> Δουλεύει μια χαρά και σε μεγάλη απόσταση από τη βάση του!!


Να ρωτήσω, έχεις συνδέσει τη βάση του ασύρματου σου με καλώδιο σε μια από τις 2 θύρες RJ-11 του ASUS ή απευθείας το ασύρματο σου στην ενσωματωμένη DECT βάση του ASUS;;

----------


## bill_hxf

> Να ρωτήσω, έχεις συνδέσει τη βάση του ασύρματου σου με καλώδιο σε μια από τις 2 θύρες RJ-11 του ASUS ή απευθείας το ασύρματο σου στην ενσωματωμένη DECT βάση του ASUS;;


Το τηλέφωνο ναι, μέσω του splitter το καλώδιο της τηλεφωνίας παέι στη θύρα RJ-11.

Εδώ μερικές φωτογραφίες από τις ρυθμίσεις :

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195497

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Ευχαριστώ πολύ JMARKO! Το έκανα και όλα κομπλέ! Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα!έχω vdsl 100 από Nova μέσω καμπίνας στο 17a προφίλ! Θα μπορούσα να παίξω και εγώ όπως είδα μερικούς άλλους εδώ μέσα με προφίλ 35b? Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!!

----------


## jmakro

Δοκιμασε απο τα dsl settings να βαλεις 35b μηπως και συγχρονισει αλλιώς ρωτα τον πάροχο σου αν μπορει να σε γυρισει σε 35b.

----------


## slalom

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ JMARKO! Το έκανα και όλα κομπλέ! Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα!έχω vdsl 100 από Nova μέσω καμπίνας στο 17a προφίλ! Θα μπορούσα να παίξω και εγώ όπως είδα μερικούς άλλους εδώ μέσα με προφίλ 35b? Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!!


Συγχρονιζεις χαμηλοτερα?

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Δοκίμασα να βάλω από το dsl settings 35b άλλα δεν συγχρονίζει καθόλου πάρα μόνο αν το βάλω ξανά στο 17a! Και όσο για τον συγχρονισμό όντως είναι Πιο χαμηλά γι'αυτό θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω στο 35b που από ότι διαβάζω και έχουν 35b είναι πιο πάνω κατά πολύ!

----------


## jmakro

Πρέπει να ρωτησεις τη νοβα.
Βαλε και κανα screenshot με στατιστικά μπορει να φταιει και κατι αλλο.

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Ρώτησα nova για αλλαγή προφίλ και πρέπει να γίνει μέσω ΟΤΕ! Θα βάλω στατιστικά μετά που θα είμαι σπίτι!  :Smile:

----------


## jmakro

ποσο συγχρονιζεις?

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Συγχρονισμό έχω από 65 μέχρι 75 και max μου δίνει στα 95 σχεδόν! Πριν από 1 μήνα όμως με 50αρα κλείδωμα είχα στα 49999 Και είχα max 103 από την μέρα που με γύρισαν στην 100 όλα πάνε σκατα και με γεμίζει και με crc και fec στο down!

- - - Updated - - -

Με πήρε η Nova τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο και μου είπε ότι όντως βλέπουν πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου και χαμηλό συγχρονισμο άλλα εκτιμούν την βλάβη σε καλώδιο εκτός οικίας και έτσι λέει πέρασαν την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και μου ήρθε και sms ότι θα έρθει ο ΟΤΕ μαζί με τεχνικό της Nova σπίτι μου και μου έδωσαν ραντεβού για 12/08 για αποκατάσταση!

----------


## skois

> Μια χαρα, το 2ο ηταν αυτο που ηθελα περισσοτερο.. οποτε  dhcp on στο speedport.
> επισης στο speedport στις ρυθμισεισ εχω αφησει ip router 192.168.1.1. δεν το πειραζω αυτκ σωστα;
> 
> οταν φτιαξω τον κανονα ,θα μπαινω με την ip 192.168.1.100 που εχω δωσει απο to asus, οχι με 192.168.1.1 σωστα;


Εχω το speedport plus.. και δεν βρισκω πουθενα την ρυθμιση για να βαλω τον κανονα. παιζει να το εχουν βγαλει απο το plus?

----------


## jmakro

> Συγχρονισμό έχω από 65 μέχρι 75 και max μου δίνει στα 95 σχεδόν! Πριν από 1 μήνα όμως με 50αρα κλείδωμα είχα στα 49999 Και είχα max 103 από την μέρα που με γύρισαν στην 100 όλα πάνε σκατα και με γεμίζει και με crc και fec στο down!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Με πήρε η Nova τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο και μου είπε ότι όντως βλέπουν πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου και χαμηλό συγχρονισμο άλλα εκτιμούν την βλάβη σε καλώδιο εκτός οικίας και έτσι λέει πέρασαν την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και μου ήρθε και sms ότι θα έρθει ο ΟΤΕ μαζί με τεχνικό της Nova σπίτι μου και μου έδωσαν ραντεβού για 12/08 για αποκατάσταση!


Οκ οταν γίνει πες μας να δουμε αν αλλαξε κατι.

----------


## nikot04

> Kαλησπέρα παιδιά 
> Έχω και εγώ ένα ίδιο DSL-AC68VG και μόλις γύρισα σε  Cosmote VDSL Vοip, έχω καταφέρει να το σετάρω στην τηλεφωνία εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κανονικά, αλλά δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το dial tone,  έχει συνεχόμενο τόνο και όχι το κλασικό "τουτ-τουτ" που γνωρίζουμε. Πριν μου στείλουν τους κωδικούς για να ρυθμίσω την SIP τηλεφωνία,  σύνδεσα την γραμμή το Speedport Plus και έπαιξε κανονικά η τηλεφωνία με τον κλασικό ήχο στο dial tone.....
> 
> Καμία ιδέα τι φταίει? Μήπως κάποιες άλλες ρυθμίσεις?  to firmware είναι το v5.00.08 build272 Oct. 4, 2018 
> Ευχαριστώ


Παιδια καμιά βοήθεια???????
εχω ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα.
'Ολα λειτουργουν μια χαρα αλλά στη τηλεφωνία αντι του κλασσικού τουτ -τουτ έχω ένα συνεχόμενο ήχο.
Modem: DSL-AC87VG με firmware v1.05.18 build305 Oct. 9, 2018

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδια καμιά βοήθεια???????
> εχω ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα.
> 'Ολα λειτουργουν μια χαρα αλλά στη τηλεφωνία αντι του κλασσικού τουτ -τουτ έχω ένα συνεχόμενο ήχο.
> Modem: DSL-AC87VG με firmware v1.05.18 build305 Oct. 9, 2018


Είναι φυσιολογικό,  αυτό το συνεχόμενο είναι το dial tone σε πολλές χώρες,  σε κάποιες συσκευές σου δίνει δυνατότητα αλλαγής,  απο όσο γνωρίζω στο asus δεν έχεις τέτοια δυνατότητα, όποτε θα πρέπει να το ζητήσετε εσείς απο την asus να βγάλει νέο firmware για Ελλάδα

----------


## nikot04

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
Τουλάχιστον να μην χάνουμε το χρόνο μας ψάχνοντας.
Μπορούμε να ζήσουμε και μ'αυτό :Smile:

----------


## AngelosNA

Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει στο setup? Εχω ολα τα στοιχεια απο τον οτε απλα δεν ξερω τι επιπλεον πρεπει να αλαξω. Το προβλημα που εχω νομιζω ειναι με την γραμμη xdsl που ειναι σε rj11 και εγω την βαζω σε rj45 μηπως πρεπει να παρω καποιο adaptor ή να ζητησω καλωδιο με δυο διαφορετικες ακρες rj11 η μια rj45 η αλλη? 

PS: Εχω 24αρι με voip οτε μηπως φταιει το isdn vs pstn?

----------


## jmakro

Βάλε screenshot απο στατιστικά του μόντεμ του οτε. Λογικα αφου έχεις voip 24αρι θα είσαι σε annex B.
Πριν λίγες μέρες σεταρα το 87vg σ ενα φιλο με 24αρα που έπαιρνε από καμπίνα και έπαιξε μια χαρα τα πάντα τηλεφωνία και ίντερνετ.

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Εγώ δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να χαρώ το δικό μου κτήνος μιας και έχω αρκετά θέματα με την γραμμή μου! Είμαι σε Nova Vdsl100! Ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζω 100 και το μέγιστο μου είναι 70 το μέγιστο και μου λέει να αλλάξω προφίλ στα 50! Η Nova μου λέει ότι με βάση τον νόμο του ΕΕΤ είμαι μέσα στο όριο του 20% απώλειας ταχύτητας και δεν μπορώ να σπάσω το συμβόλαιο μου εκτός αν πληρώσω την ρήτρα! Ορίστε και μια φώτο με τα στατιστικά μου!

----------


## jmakro

Ρωτα για αρχή αν μπορουν να σε βαλουν σε προφιλ 35b μηπως συχρονισεις περισσότερο.
Εχει ερθει τεχνικός να μετρήσει στον κατανεμητη σου ποσο πιάνεις?
Τσεκαρε για αρχή ποσο έρχεται στον κατενημητη και υστερα για εσωτερικη εγκατάσταση.

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Ρώτησα να με βάλουν στο 35b αλλά μου λένε πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου και δεν υπάρχει λέει λόγος για αλλαγή προφίλ και δεν με αλλάζουν! σχετικά με την μέτρηση που μου έκανε ο ΟΤΕ και η nova στον κατανεμητή μου είναι όσο μπαίνει και μέσα στο σπίτι! άρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα στην καλωδίωση μιας και πέρασα καινούργιο UTP Cat7 περίπου 20m! ο Τεχνικός της Nova μου είπε ότι μέτρησε σχεδόν 70 όσο δηλαδή μου είπε και ο ΟΤΕ! Πως γίνετε όμως αφού έβλεπαν 70 να κλειδώνω σχεδόν 81? Και γιατί όμως να άλλαξαν τα στατιστικά μου σε σχέση με την 50? βάζω μια πρόσφατη φώτο από την 50αρα με το ZTE που μου έδωσε η nova να δείτε νούμερα σε σχέση με τώρα!

----------


## jmakro

το g vector το εχεις enable?

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Ορίστε τα settings μου!

----------


## slalom

> Ρώτησα να με βάλουν στο 35b αλλά μου λένε πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπει πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου και δεν υπάρχει λέει λόγος για αλλαγή προφίλ και δεν με αλλάζουν! σχετικά με την μέτρηση που μου έκανε ο ΟΤΕ και η nova στον κατανεμητή μου είναι όσο μπαίνει και μέσα στο σπίτι! άρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα στην καλωδίωση μιας και πέρασα καινούργιο UTP Cat7 περίπου 20m! ο Τεχνικός της Nova μου είπε ότι μέτρησε σχεδόν 70 όσο δηλαδή μου είπε και ο ΟΤΕ! Πως γίνετε όμως αφού έβλεπαν 70 να κλειδώνω σχεδόν 81? Και γιατί όμως να άλλαξαν τα στατιστικά μου σε σχέση με την 50? βάζω μια πρόσφατη φώτο από την 50αρα με το ZTE που μου έδωσε η nova να δείτε νούμερα σε σχέση με τώρα!


Το ΖΤΕ τωρα τι δειχνει αν το βαλεις?

----------


## jmakro

Κάτι σου εχουν αλλάξει δεν εξηγείται απο 12 13 σχεδον attenuation να πηγες στο 20.

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Ορίστε και τα stats μου με το ZTE που μόλις έβαλα πάνω για να δούμε διαφορές!

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς κάτι θα ξέρει ο ΟΤΕ για το δίκτυο χαλκού στην περιοχή σου και μάλλον έχει δίκιο ότι δεν πιάνεις το 100άρι. Ίσως θα το καταφέρεις με αλλαγή σε προφίλ 35b (αν υπάρχουν συμβατές κάρτες και CPE).
Η ουσιαστική διαφορά με πριν είναι η αυξημένη ισχύ κατά 2dBm που ωστόσο σε συνδυασμό με την ποιότητα του χαλκού ανεβάζει αντίστοιχα την εξασθένιση με αποτέλεσμα μείωση στον θεωρητικό μέγιστο συγχρονισμό.

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Ναι! Δεν διαφωνώ με τον ΟΤΕ απλά προσπαθώ να βρω έναν τρόπο να τους κάνω να με αλλάξουν από 17a σε 35b και δεν ξέρω πώς να το καταφέρω γιατί πάντα μου ρίχνουν άκυρο! Έστω και για μια απλή δοκιμή να δω την συμπεριφορά που θα έχει η γραμμή μου!

----------


## jkoukos

Δίνουν συνδέσεις 200άρες στην περιοχή σου; Αν όχι, δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 35b.

Επίσης ο εξοπλισμός σου είναι συμβατός με αυτό το προφίλ; Αν όχι πάλι δεν θα δουλέψει, ακόμη και αν το DSLAM της καμπίνας έχει συμβατές κάρτες.

----------


## AngelosNA

Παιδια η ADSL γραμμη μου ειναι PSTN (αρα annex A? η μπορει να εχω PSTN με annex b?). Εχω αγορασει το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ πως μπορω να το συνδεσω? (ισως σαν wan στο speedport?). Εαν μπω σε vdsl με νοιαζει εαν η γραμμη μου ειναι PSTN η ISDN η ολα τα vdsl ερχομε σε annex b (αυτο διαβασα)?

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι άσχετο το Annex του ADSL με το αντίστοιχο του VDSL. Πρόκειται για δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα και στο δεύτερο είναι πάντα Β.

----------


## AngelosNA

Έχω βάλει το ac68vg σε adsl 24αρα οτε με ανταπτορα rj11 σε rj45 αλλα το dsl δεν μου ανοιγει. Εχω κανει κατι λαθος στις ρυθμίσεις ( να κανω ρεσετ και παλι σπο αρχη ) ή η γραμμή μου θέλει annex a modem, ποιο ειναι πιο πιθανο? Αν ειναι το 2ο, αν παω σε vdsl οτε θα εχω παλι ιδιο προβλημα?

----------


## jmakro

βάλε ενα screenshot  τα στατιστικα με το μόντεμ του οτε να δούμε πρώτα για να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης βαλε και ρυθμίσεις απο το Asus.

To 68αρι παιζει και annex A και Β.

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Προσπαθώ να δω από το site του ΟΤΕ τι διαθεσιμότητα δίνει στην περιοχή μου άλλα δεν λέει πληροφορίες για καμία από τις υπηρεσίες! Να πάρω τηλέφωνο μήπως να ρωτήσω?

- - - Updated - - -

Έβαλα το τηλέφωνο του γείτονα μου και στο site του ΟΤΕ δίνει μέχρι και 50! Πώς γίνεται αυτό να πουλάει η Nova 100 όταν ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ δεν το παρέχει? Χμμμμ

----------


## AngelosNA

> βάλε ενα screenshot  τα στατιστικα με το μόντεμ του οτε να δούμε πρώτα για να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Επίσης βαλε και ρυθμίσεις απο το Asus.
> 
> To 68αρι παιζει και annex A και Β.


Ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου, το βραδυ που θα γυρισω θα στειλω και το δικο μου, αυτο ειναι απο το vdsl φιλου (θα μπει στο δικο μου τελος του επομενου μηνα).

----------


## DJ_Billy_G

Έβαλα και το τηλέφωνο από το σπίτι ενός γνωστού που είναι το καφαο έξω από το σπίτι του και του δίνει έως 100! Άρα η περιοχή μου υποστηρίζει έως 100!

----------


## andresalonika

> Έβαλα και το τηλέφωνο από το σπίτι ενός γνωστού που είναι το καφαο έξω από το σπίτι του και του δίνει έως 100! Άρα η περιοχή μου υποστηρίζει έως 100!


Σε ίδια οικοδομή έχω 50αρα στο ένα τηλέφωνο και σε άλλο όροφο με άλλο τηλέφωνο δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα!  :Smile:  Διαφορετικό Α/Κ λογικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση μια οικοδομή να καλύπτεται από παραπάνω από ένα αστικό κέντρο. Ουδεμία!

----------


## andresalonika

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση μια οικοδομή να καλύπτεται από παραπάνω από ένα αστικό κέντρο. Ουδεμία!


Το τηλέφωνο στο οποίο έχω 50άρα αρχίζει από 6 όπως σε όλη την τριγύρω περιοχή ενώ στην άλλη γραμμή που δεν μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα αρχίζει από 5 όπου το 5άρι το χρησιμοποιεί άλλη περιοχή της πόλης. Τι να σου πω δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό είναι άλλο πράγμα. Πολλές φορές λόγω έλλειψης, ομάδες γεωγραφικών αριθμών μοιράζονται σε όμορα κέντρα. Χωρίς να λάβω καθόλου υπόψη τις περιπτώσεις φορητότητας.

----------


## kosconcours

Καλημέρα.Μηπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να στήσω και το δικό μου  ASUS DSL-AC68VGτο πήρα αλλά παιδευομαι ώρες χωρις αποτέλεσμα.Δεν συντονίζει με τίποτα ενώ βλέπω την ταχύτητα μου.Ο πάροχος είναι wind και μου έχουν δώσει κωδικούς ppp user. Παρακαλω  αν μπορείτε θα το εκτιμούσα ευχαριστω

----------


## jmakro

Στα log τι σου γράφει?
Τι σύνδεση έχεις?
Θυμάμαι μια περίπτωση που σε κάποιους έκαναν reset τους κωδικούς του ίντερνετ και επαιξε κατευθείαν μιλα με την υποστήριξη αλλά πρώτα δες τα λογκ.

----------


## kosconcours

Vdsl 50εχω. έχω κάνει 10 φορές reset και έχω μιλήσει με άσχετους ή υπαλλήλους που δεν θέλουν να βοηθήσουν εκεί στην wind

update
Μετά από 5 τηλέφωνα σήμερα πευτβ σε έναν τύπο πρόθυμο να βοηθήσει αλλά δεν των αφήνει το πρωτόκολλο επειδή έχω άλλο routet. Στο τέλος πεφτη η ατάκα "αν ήμασταν γείτονες θα στο χα κανει" ε εκεί τρελάθηκα τέλειος.. ελεος

update 
απο οτι καταλαβα δεν παιρνει ip .....αρα τι πρεπει να κανω καποια ιδεα καποιος?

----------


## malagad

Το παρέλαβα σήμερα και αιφνιδιάστηκα από το μεγεθός του. Είναι τεράστιο και σε καμία περίπτωση
καλάισθητο.
Εκτός ωστόσο, των αισθητικών θεμάτων, δεν βρήκα διαφορά στον συγχρονισμό, ούτε στη σταθερότητα
σε σχέση με ένα ταπεινό ASUS N-16, οπότε επιστρέφει σούμπιτο πίσω στο Amazon.it. 
Για την ιστορία, πίστεψα ότι μπορούσε να τα πάει καλύτερα με ένα dslam broadcom του ΟΤΕ που είναι, και γω δεν ξέρω πόσα μέτρα μακριά (οι οξυδερκείς του ΟΤΕ "πέταξαν" το καφάο που ανήκω σε άλλο, προσθέτοντας 180 μέτρα χαλκού).
Συγχρόνιζα 38mbps με mediatek, τα ίδια ακριβώς και με το ακριβό ομόσταβλο της ASUS. Περιμένουμε την επόμενη εκατονταετία το fiber...

----------


## bill_hxf

Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο, χωρίς να πειράξω τις ρυθμίσεις ή την καλωδίωση, η τηλεφωνία έχει σταματήσει να λειτουργεί. Είχε κανείς πρόσφατα πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο router με την voip τηλεφωνία;

----------


## bill_hxf

Ζήτησα ξανά τον κωδικό για τη voip τηλεφωνία και δούλεψε, δεν ήταν θέμα συσκευής

----------


## jannos

Καλημερα σε ολους,
τελικα παιδια το θεμα με το συνεχες dial tone το αντιμετωπιζουν *ολοι* οσοι εχουν βαλει να παιξει σε voip? 
Μετακομιζω στον Οτε παλι και (100Mbps) με καμπινα στα 50μ κοντα μου και θελω κατι σουπερ κι απροβληματιστο για να διαχειριζεται το ιντερνετ, με MU-Mimo και υποστηριξη 35b. 
Ειμαι αναμεσα στο AC87VG, και στο FRITZ!Box 7590...
Καθε γνωμη ευπροσδεκτη.
Γιαννης

----------


## jkoukos

Το dial tone δεν είναι ούτε πρόβλημα ούτε γενικό θέμα. Οι περισσότερες VoIP συσκευές δουλεύουν έτσι. Απλά σε κάποιες υπάρχει δυνατότητα να αλλαχθεί, συνήθως με επιλογή της χώρας λειτουργίας, κάτι που γίνεται στα Fritz αλλά όχι στα Asus.

 Δική μου επιλογή στη θέση σου θα ήταν το Fritz 7590.

----------


## jannos

Το αναφερω σαν κατι που δεν θα μου αρεσε καθολου. Το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι προβλημα για αλλους. Οποτε ολα δουλευουν ετσι τα 68vg λες?
Για το Fritz ειχα διαβασει απο καποιον οτι δεν ειχε καλη καλυψη στο σπιτι το wlan...

----------


## andresalonika

> Το αναφερω σαν κατι που δεν θα μου αρεσε καθολου. Το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι προβλημα για αλλους. Οποτε ολα δουλευουν ετσι τα 68vg λες?
> Για το Fritz ειχα διαβασει απο καποιον οτι δεν ειχε καλη καλυψη στο σπιτι το wlan...


Το 87VG και το 68VG έχουν τον συνεχόμενο τόνο. Δεν μας είπες όμως για πόσα τετραγωνικά μιλάμε; Μια χαρά είναι η απόδοση του Wifi και των δύο.

----------


## jannos

120 τετραγωνικα. Το ρουτερ θα ειναι στην ακρη του σπιτιου ομως.
Αν πιανει και λιγο καλυτερα απο το  technicolor που δινει η wind για το fiber, θα ειναι κι ακομα καλυτερα.
Καποιο παιδι ελεγε οτι στα 110 τ.μ. ειχε θεματα με το  7590. Βεβαια σ'ολους μπορει να τυχει κι ενα κακο κοματι αλλα μπορει να ειναι απλα πιο αδυναμο το wifi.

Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη των ειδικων απο εδω μεταξυ των 2 (68vg/ 7590) αλλα ισως ειμαι σε λαθος topic ...

----------


## jkoukos

Το αίτιο του προβλήματος κάλυψης το γράφεις ο ίδιος και είναι η θέση του Router στην άκρη του σπιτιού, ενώ τι βέλτιστο είναι στο μέσον της περιοχής κάλυψης.

Καμία συσκευή όσο καλή κι αν είναι, δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει κανόνες της φυσικής απαράβατους.
Αν για παράδειγμα (ακραίο, για να έχεις μια ιδέα) έχει ενεργή ακτίνα 10 μέτρα και η άλλη άκρη του σπιτιού είναι πάνω από αυτή, καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι καλύπτεις άσκοπα το διπλανό διαμέρισμα του γείτονα αλλά όχι τον δικό σου χώρο.

Επιπλέον ποτέ στο ασύρματο δεν βγάζουμε συμπέρασμα από άλλο περιβάλλον λειτουργίας. Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική καθώς παίζουν ρόλο πολλοί παράγοντες.

----------


## jannos

Σωστο αυτο που λες για το συμπερασμα απο αλλο περιβαλλον. Γι αυτο και θελω τη γενικη εντυπωση απο δω.
Η θεση στην οποια εχω το ρουτερ δεν θα αλλαξει ομως. Δεν εχω παραπονο απο το technicolor σε θεματα εμβελειας. Χειροτερο μην ειναι το καινουριο δεν θελω.

 Λογικα τα ακριβα θα ειναι καλυτερα αλλα ισχυει?

----------


## jkoukos

Για να σου απαντήσει κάποιος πρέπει να έχει κάνει στον χώρο του δοκιμή και με τις 2 συσκευές που ενδιαφέρεσαι. Σύγκριση με άλλες και σε άλλον χώρο είναι απλά άτοπη.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου αναφέρω ως μέτρο σύγκρισης, είναι ότι στον δικό μου χώρο τα 7270 και 7360 παίζουν καλύτερα από τα Speedport.

Τέλος δεν είναι θέμα πόσο ακριβή είναι μία συσκευή, αλλά η κάλυψη έχει να κάνει (από την πλευρά της συσκευής) κυρίως με την κεραία αυτής (σχεδιασμός, τύπος, υλικό) και πως είναι η μορφή του ακτινοβολούμενου σήματος, αλλά και την ευαισθησία λήψης.

----------


## jannos

Το ξερω...ειπα μηπως ειμαι τυχερος και τα δοκιμασε καποιος.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Δεν ξέρω πόσο σε ενδιαφέρει το pbx ή το qos

Θα σκεφτόμουνα μία καλύτερη λύση για μένα
Fritz 7530 https://www.skroutz.gr/s/16177843/AV...html?from=drop 
Ubiquiti unifi mesh  τοποθετημένη στο κέντρο του σπιτιού, συνδεδεμένη με ethernet με το fritz
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10488195/Ub...i-AC-Mesh.html

Στα ίδια λεφτά βγαίνουνε και θάχεις ότι καλύτερο από wifi
Kλείνεις και το wifi του fritz   :Razz:   (ή κάποιου asus)

----------


## jannos

Να σου  πω προς το παρον προτιμω μονο μια συσκευη... Αν δεν κατσει καλα θα μπορουσα να βαλω κατι δευτερο πανω απο το ρουτερ του Οτε για το wlan αλλα θα ηταν διπλα και τα δυο.

----------


## Sotigris13

Καλησπέρα σας!
Μια ερώτηση για όσους μπορούν να βοηθησουν μεταξύ αυτου και του AV87VG, ποιο λετε ειναι γενικά καλυτερο; Εχει καλυτερο 5Ghz Wifi αυτο ή το AC87G;

----------


## kglikas

Καλησπέρα,αγόρασα από εξωτερικό το. Asus ac68vg πριν διαβάσω το φόρουμ και δοκιμάζοντας να συνδεθώ για ίντερνετ αρχικά δεν συγχρονίζει όσες προσπάθειες και να έκανα.ειμαι σε adsl+ 24 αλλά δεν συνδέονται με περισσότερο από 12mbps.
Απλά αν έχω καταλάβει καλά από αυτά που διάβασα έχει να κάνει με το annex A.που πιθανόν είναι η γραμμή μου.αν την γυρίσω σε isdn υπάρχει πιθανότητα να συγχρονίσει το Asus?

----------


## kglikas

12mbps συνδέονται με το speedport2i με το Asus τίποτα σκέφτομαι να κάνω την γραμμή isdn αν μπορεί κάποιος μόνο να μου σιγουρέψει ότι με isdn θα δουλέψει μην πληρώνω τα πάγια τζάμπα....ευχαριστω

----------


## jkoukos

Γιατί δεν αναβαθμίζεις σε VDSL, όπου δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα από την στιγμή που σε αυτό δεν παίζει ρόλο το Annex;

----------


## kglikas

Δεν υπάρχει vdsl στην περιοχή μου και δυστυχώς δεν ξέρουν να μου πουν και πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο.ευχαριστω για την απαντηση

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
πήρα και έγω αυτό το modem/router και έχω παρατηρήσει στο system log να αναφέρει υψηλές θερμοκρασίες αν το ακουμπήσω με το χέρι είναι όντως ζεστό θα βάλω και screenshot παρακάτω. Όσοι το έχουν είναι φυσιολογικό η έχω πέσει σε κομμάτι που έχει θέμα άραγε?

Επίσης να ενημέρωσω ότι έχω vdsl vodafone και ήθελα να δοκιμάσω σε μια συσκευή όλα μαζί και internet και voip μιάς και υπάρχει τρόπος να δούμε πλέον τον κωδικό του voip απο τη vodafone άσχετα που δε το δίνει επίσημα.

Μετά απο αρκέτες δοκιμές το έκανα και δουλεύει κανονικά και το voip. Τα βήματα που έκανα είναι τα εξής αναφέρω ονομαστικά και θα προσθέσω τα screenshot παρακάτω
- Στην καρτέλα Wan φτιάχνουμε νέο profile οι ρυθμίσεις υπαρχούν στο screenshot (προσοχή να μη πατηθεί η επιλογή mac clone γιατί έτσι δε θα πέρνει Ip το πρώτο profile της γραμμής)
- Στην καρτέλα telephony πάμε στο phone number φτιάχνουμε νέο προφίλ και βάζουμε τα στοιχεία του voip στην επιλογή wan interface επιλέγουμε το VC2 που αντιστοιχεί στο wan profile που φτιάξαμε στο προηγούμενο βήμα

Μέτα απο το τελευταίο βήμα θα ανάψουν και τα led FON1,FON2 στο router και στο status της τηλεφωνίας θα έχει ένα μπλε τικ, ενδέχεται να χρειαστεί επανεκκίνηση αν δε πιάσει τις ρυθμίσες απευθείας.

----------


## babis3g

ευχαριστουμε για τις ογηγιες voda ... μαλλον θα βοηθησει καποιον ... 

οι θερμοκρασιες απο οτι θυμαμαι και σε ενα dsl ac88 που μου πηγε απο κεραυνο  :Bless:  ανεβαζε εκει γυρω στα 60+ και ηταν χειμωνας αν θυμαμαι καλα ... αν το δωματιο ειναι με 27-30 βαθμους, νομιζω ειναι ενταξει ... ναι τωρα καλοκαιρι θα ειναι λιγο ζεστο

Εγω εχω βαλει απο κατω στα 4 τακακια του modem (αλλο asus) 4 καπακια πλαστικα στογγυλα απο αναψυκτικο (με κολλα) ωστε να περναει λιγο καλυτερα ο αερας και απο κατω να κανει κατα δυναμη καλυτερο κυκλωμα, γιατι δεν αναβω το aircondition συνεχεια και το δωματιο παει 30αρα αυτη την εποχη ... αν βαλεις μαυρα νομιζω δεν θα ειναι αντι αισθησιακα

----------


## AngelosNA

Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει πως μπορω να το κανω setup σε γραμμη fiber της cosmote? (Θελω να το εχω αυτονομο χωρις το router/modem της cosmote)

----------


## forisp2004

> Επίσης να ενημέρωσω ότι έχω vdsl vodafone και ήθελα να δοκιμάσω σε μια συσκευή όλα μαζί και internet και voip μιάς και υπάρχει τρόπος να δούμε πλέον τον κωδικό του voip απο τη vodafone άσχετα που δε το δίνει επίσημα.


Καλησπέρα, μοιράσου τον τρόπο αν μπορείς γιατί πολλοί θα ενδιαφέρονται να δουν τον κωδικό του voip από την Vodafone και να έχουν επιτέλους την δική τους σαν μοναδική συσκευή ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνία.

----------


## xaker

> Καλησπέρα, μοιράσου τον τρόπο αν μπορείς γιατί πολλοί θα ενδιαφέρονται να δουν τον κωδικό του voip από την Vodafone και να έχουν επιτέλους την δική τους σαν μοναδική συσκευή ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνία.


Καλησπέρα για τους κωδικούς του voip είναι αυτός εδώ ο οδηγός
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...router/page103

----------


## forisp2004

Σε ευχαριστούμε. Πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει πολλούς που θέλουν να έχουν το δικό τους router και όχι του παρόχου.

----------


## jimidero

Καλημερα. Δύο ερωτήσεις. Η εφαρμογή android υπάρχει περίπτωση να πότε να δουλέψει? 
Επίσης κάποιο firmware μετά το 2018 υπάρχει? Την έχουν παρατημένη τη σειρά DSL νομίζω σε σχέση με την RT

----------


## LuSiD

> Καλημερα. Δύο ερωτήσεις. Η εφαρμογή android υπάρχει περίπτωση να πότε να δουλέψει? 
> Επίσης κάποιο firmware μετά το 2018 υπάρχει? Την έχουν παρατημένη τη σειρά DSL νομίζω σε σχέση με την RT


 Να πω την αλήθεια, κι εμένα με "τρομάζει" το γεγονός οτι δεν έχουν βγάλει κάποιο firmware εδώ και 2 χρόνια. Το να σκάσεις τόσα χρήματα και να μην υπάρχει υποστήριξη και βελτίωση μέσω firmware είναι κάπως...
Εκτός και εαν είναι τόόόσο μπροστά που δεν χρειάζεται.  :Thinking:

----------


## jimidero

Γενικά τα Modem-Router τους ανέκαθεν δεν τα πρόσεχαν. Και το AC-87VG τα ίδια. Λίγο απογοήτευση

----------


## lady_in_black

Eγω αν και asusακιας (πλέον fritzάκιας) τα εγκατελειψα, διοτι με τοσα προβληματα καλυτερα μακρια και αγαπημενοι.

----------


## LuSiD

Εγώ πάντως αποφάσισα να του δώσω μια ευκαιρία μιας και το βρήκα ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένο σε καλή τιμή. Μόλις σήμερα μου ήρθε!

Το "κακό" της υπόθεσης είναι ότι δυστυχώς δεν έχω VDSL αλλά ADSL (Nova) και δεν θα μπορέσω να το βάλω να παίξει ως modem-router (κάπου διάβασα ότι είναι Annex B). Στερνή μου γνώση να σ' είχα πρώτα. 

Το πακέτο μάλλον που θα φάω σίγουρα είναι να κάνω bridge το ZTE H267n. Για να δούμε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γενικά τα Modem-Router τους ανέκαθεν δεν τα πρόσεχαν. Και το AC-87VG τα ίδια. Λίγο απογοήτευση


Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. Έστειλα στο support τους για να δω εάν θα γίνει ποτέ το mobile app διαθέσιμο για το DSL-AC68VG αλλά μου είπαν οτι δεν παίζει και ούτε υπάρχει και κάποιο πλάνο να το συμπεριλάβουν. 

Όλως περιέργως πάντως και σχετικά με το αναφερόμενο ανύπαρκτο support της Asus, η απάντηση που έλαβα ήταν πολύ γρήγορη.

----------


## Jompallas

Καλησπέρα κύριοι και από εμένα παρέλαβα και εγώ το asus dls 68vg εχθές έκατσα 4 ώρες αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το συνδέσω. Εγώ αυτό που θέλω είναι απλά να αντικαταστήσω το παλιό μόντεμ της vodafone έχω 24αρα αλλά μαλλλον θα πάω σε εκατοστάρα. Τι πρέπει να κάνω σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους προκαταβολικά

- - - Updated - - -

Καλησπέρα εγώ έχω ένα θέμα με της ασυσ dslac68vf δεν μου συχρωνιζει το dsl καμιά λύση?

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα *Jompallas*,

το ASUS 68VG δε θα συγχρονίσει σε γραμμή adsl *Annex A (PSTN)* γιατί το modem του είναι *Annex B* δεν έχει δηλαδή υποστήριξη και για *Annex Α*. 

Οι γραμμές τηλεφωνίας πριν αλλά και μετά με το ADSL(όπου και διατηρήθηκε) διαχωρίζονταν σε *2 τύπους* *Annex A (PSTN)* απλή γραμμή τηλεφωνίας με ένα κανάλι φωνής και σε *Annex B (ISDN)* το οποίο υποστηρίζει 
πάνω απο ένα κανάλια φωνής. 

Πριν το adsl υπήρχαν ουσιαστικές διαφορές σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες που πρόσφερε το κάθε ένα π.χ. *η ταχύτητα ή ταυτόχρονη χρήση internet και τηλεφωνίας*.

Τώρα απο τη στιγμή που οι περισσότερες γραμμές adsl στην ελλάδα είναι *pstn* εκτός και αν είχες isdn δε θα συχγρονίσει το ρούτερ λόγω της ασυμβατότητας αυτής.

Τώρα όλα αυτά περί *annex a* και *annex b* *παύουν* να ισχύουν στο vdsl οπότε με το που κάνεις αναβάθμιση το *v68* θα λειτουργήσει χωρίς πρόβλημα, και αν έχεις και κωδικούς του voip(σε περίπτωση που σε ενδιαφέρει η σταθερή τηλεφωνία) θα τα έχεις όλα σε μια συσκευή χωρίς το ρούτερ του παρόχου ενδιάμεσα.

----------


## Jompallas

> Καλησπέρα *Jompallas*,
> 
> το ASUS 68VG δε θα συγχρονίσει σε γραμμή adsl *Annex A (PSTN)* γιατί το modem του είναι *Annex B* δεν έχει δηλαδή υποστήριξη και για *Annex Α*. 
> 
> Οι γραμμές τηλεφωνίας πριν αλλά και μετά με το ADSL(όπου και διατηρήθηκε) διαχωρίζονταν σε *2 τύπους* *Annex A (PSTN)* απλή γραμμή τηλεφωνίας με ένα κανάλι φωνής και σε *Annex B (ISDN)* το οποίο υποστηρίζει 
> πάνω απο ένα κανάλια φωνής. 
> 
> Πριν το adsl υπήρχαν ουσιαστικές διαφορές σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες που πρόσφερε το κάθε ένα π.χ. *η ταχύτητα ή ταυτόχρονη χρήση internet και τηλεφωνίας*.
> 
> ...


   Εφόσον είναι όμως vdsl /adsl δεν έπρεπε να πιάνει όλες τις adsl συνδέσεις?

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, αυτό σου εξηγεί. Άλλο το Annex σε ADSL και εντελώς διαφορετικό σε VDSL. Δεν υπάρχει καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους.
Το ότι η συσκευή παίζει και στα 2 DSL, είναι άσχετο με το Annex που δουλεύουν αυτά.

Σε άλλο παράδειγμα, εσύ π.χ. μπορεί να μιλάς άπταιστα κινέζικα και ρώσικα.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν είσαι στην Κίνα και μιλάς ρώσικα, θα συνεννοηθείς. Εκτός αν βρεις κάποιον που να μιλά και αυτός ρώσικα.

----------


## xaker

Yπάρχει μια περίπτωση επειδή αυτή η συσκευή έρχεται απο γερμανία να ακολουθεί τα πρότυπα αυτής της χώρας σε κάποια σημεία όπως το annex b που είναι καθολικό για τις adsl συνδέσεις να είναι έτσι το firmware γιαυτό το λόγο όσον αφορά το adsl.

Τώρα μέχρι να αναβαθμίσεις τη γράμμη σου μπορείς να το έχεις ως σκέτο router δηλαδή να μη χρησιμοποιείς το κομμάτι του modem μιας και δεν είναι εφικτό σε adsl αλλα να εκμεταλλευτείς το ενσύρματο και το ασύρματο που είναι σίγουρα πιο αποδοτικά σε σχέση με το router του παρόχου. Για το τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεται αν σε ενδιάφερει μπορώ να τις αναφέρω σύντομα με ένα μικρό οδηγό.

----------


## pz106r

Πως σεταρουμε IPV6 στα asus με την φορθνετ VDSL ?
Το εβαλα στο native και πηρε κανονικα αλλα μετα σε ενα reboot δεν επαιρνε ξανα.

----------


## konstaz

Καλησπέρα
Προσπαθώ να συνδέσω το voip στο DSL-AC68VG με κωδικούς ote γραμμή vdsl. Έκανα ότι είδα στις φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν συνδεεται. Δοκίμασα με το speedport με τον νέο κωδικό και συνδέθηκε κανονικα. Πρέπει να ρυθμίσω και κάτι άλλο?

----------


## mpeles8

Εχουμε ελπιδες εμεις  με DSL-AC68;

----------


## xaker

Καλησπέρα γενικά για την cosmote χρειαζόμαστε τα *credentials για το voip* απο τα οποία αρχικά περνάμε τον *νεό* κωδικό στο *router της cosmote*(συνήθως όταν μας τον στείλουν έχουμε μισή ώρα πρωτού απενεργοποιήθεί ο νέος κωδικός διαφορετικά πρέπει να ζητήσουμε νέο) να κάνει log in να ανάψει το led *telephony*  και να βεβαιώθουμε οτι λειτουργεί αρχικά το τηλέφωνο. Ενδέχεται με την αποστολή του νέου κωδικού να δούμε το led telephony ανενεργό, ο λόγος είναι  ότι απενεργοποιειται ο προηγούμενος κωδικός.

Στη συνέχεια στο *tab telephony* του router της cosmote επιλέγουμε το προφίλ του voip και πατάμε το τικ του enable (που είναι ενεργό) ώστε να *απενεργοποιηθεί* η υπηρεσία στο router της cosmote.

Στη συνέχεια στο asus αφού έχουμε φτιάξει το wan profile μας με τα credentials της cosmote συνεχίζουμε με αυτά της τηλεφωνίας. 
Πάμε στο μενού αριστερά και επιλέγουμε το *telephony > phone number* και πατάμε το edit αν έχουμε ήδη προφίλ τηλεφωνίας διαφορετικά το κουμπί *+* για νέο προφίλ*.

Περνάμε τα στοιχεία μας όπως φαίνεται στα screenshot παρακάτω (έχω σβήσει τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου για ευνοήτους λόγους) και πατάμε apply. 
Στην επόμενη σελίδα που θα μας μεταφέρει θα μας εμφανίσει συνοπτικά το προφίλ μας και αν έχει γίνει σωστά και ένα μπλε τικ ότι το voip λειτουργεί σωστά.*υπάρχει screenshot
Στο router θα ενεργοποιηθούν τα *Led* του *telephony*.

Τέλος ενδεχομένος μετα τη ρύθμιση του voip να χρειαστεί ένα restart to ρουτερ αν δε κάνει Login απευθείας.

*Αν υπήρχε προφίλ απο πριν στο telephony ίσως να έχει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις που επηρεάζουν τη σύνδεση με το server οπότε σβήστε και κάντε ένα προφίλ voip απο την αρχή για τo voip της cosmote.

----------


## bill_hxf

Θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω το παρόν μοντέλο μόνο ως modem/ DECT VoIp τηλεφωνίας πλέον διότι δε συνδέεται το Playstation 5 με τα 5ghz :Sorry: 


Σκέφτομαι να πάρω το εξής ρούτερ router :  https://www.asus.com/Networking-IoT-...ters/RT-AX82U/

Μπορεί να δουλέψει σε bridge mode ώστε να κουμπώσω το καινούριο router πάνω του και να έχω τηλεφωνία συγχρόνως; Τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζονται;

----------


## mortakos

Αν συνδέσεις τους κωδικούς στο speedport, μετά θέλεις νέους για το Asus γιατί μάλλον κατά κάποιο τρόπο συνδέονται με το ρούτερ, από Cosmote με ενημέρωσαν πως αν γίνει reset θα χρειαστώ νέους κωδικούς.
Βάλε τα στοιχεία όπως ακριβώς φαίνοται στη φωτογραφία του @xaker και θα συνδεθεί

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να συνδέσει το OpenVPN του ρούτερ σαν Client? Έχω ένα Raspberry με OpenVPN Server και ότι και να κάνω να το συνδέσω σαν Client, δεν τα καταφέρνει, μου βγάζει ένα σφάλμα για το client.crt ?(certificate)

----------

